# octos



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

just wanted to get some info, how big they get tank req. and special needs.
thanks adam


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

your 10g wont be big enough.. and they will crawl out so u need something to hold ur lid down.. they will also eat anything they can get ahold of.. not reef safe at all..


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i don't think they last very long at all in home aquaria.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

OctoPet™


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jiggy said:


> your 10g wont be big enough.. and they will crawl out so u need something to hold ur lid down.. they will also eat anything they can get ahold of.. not reef safe at all..


how many have you owned?

there are a variety of oct available in trade..depends on which kind your interested in..i have kept many in a ten gallon tank..octs are not big swimmers and movers..most of the time they are hiiden only coming out when food is present..they are awesome pets.( i was lucky to breed them once upon a time)..they are very dog like..reconize there owner when feeding or when they step up to the tank..the negative part about them ..is that they live about 6 to 15 months...they have short life span..


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

thePACK said:


> your 10g wont be big enough.. and they will crawl out so u need something to hold ur lid down.. they will also eat anything they can get ahold of.. not reef safe at all..


how many have you owned?

there are a variety of oct available in trade..depends on which kind your interested in..i have kept many in a ten gallon tank..octs are not big swimmers and movers..most of the time they are hiiden only coming out when food is present..they are awesome pets.( i was lucky to breed them once upon a time)..they are very dog like..reconize there owner when feeding or when they step up to the tank..the negative part about them ..is that they live about 6 to 15 months...they have short life span..








[/quote]










I believe the Tampa Bay LR company gets the dwarf ones in all the time. I wouldnt keep one unless you are very delligent.

Also, know that there is increased responsibillity with these. Some Octopus have the learning capacity of a 2 year old at the peak of thier life, which makes them the smartest invetebrates on earth, and one of the smartest non-human creatures. They feel pain, the have vivid memories and are much more conciously aware than your averae "nemo".


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I knows theres a lot of diff species, but im pretty sure this one wont work in a 10 gallon

View attachment 80638


View attachment 80639


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That Octo is nicee, I would love to see that guy during feeding time


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thePACK said:


> your 10g wont be big enough.. and they will crawl out so u need something to hold ur lid down.. they will also eat anything they can get ahold of.. not reef safe at all..


how many have you owned?

there are a variety of oct available in trade..depends on which kind your interested in..i have kept many in a ten gallon tank..octs are not big swimmers and movers..most of the time they are hiiden only coming out when food is present..they are awesome pets.( i was lucky to breed them once upon a time)..they are very dog like..reconize there owner when feeding or when they step up to the tank..the negative part about them ..is that they live about 6 to 15 months...they have short life span..








[/quote]

wow! interesting, i might set-up a 18 gallon for a octo then, if you can keep them in small tanks


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

is it true that if they ink it will mess up your tank? or do a water change

Just one of those things i heard and always wondered


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ive never owned one but my friend has gone through a few.. he has a 180g predatory tank.. no liverock, just a sandbed.. with a great barracuda, an octopus, and a blue spotted ray.. the first octopus he owned climbed out and he found it all mushy on the floor.. and the 2nd one got stung by his ray maybe? dont know why it died.. and the third he still has.. all 3 were about the size of a soccer ball without the arms..


----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Could a bimac live in a 20Long for life?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tchr7 said:


> Could a bimac live in a 20Long for life?


NOT FOR LIFE, BUT FOR SOME TIME YOU CAN


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> They feel pain, the have vivid memories and are much more conciously aware than your averae "nemo".


so i should put a sheet over its tank when im doin it with my g/f?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

bahahhahahahaha, nismo, ur killin me


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

He might mistake your small penis for shrimp (food), so I would if I were you


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

they dont live very long your lucky if they live a year......its because their life-span is 1 -1/12 years


----------



## jdmwrx (Dec 8, 2004)

i always wanted to keep an octopus. are there any kinds that live longer than two years, or are particularly hearty?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

jdmwrx said:


> i always wanted to keep an octopus. are there any kinds that live longer than two years, or are particularly hearty?


Giant Pacific Octopus Enteroctopus dofleini lives for 3-5 years but i doubt that you could house these GIANTS


----------



## FishGameRock (Oct 30, 2005)

> ive never owned one but my friend has gone through a few.. he has a 180g predatory tank.. no liverock, just a sandbed.. with a great barracuda, an octopus, and a blue spotted ray.. the first octopus he owned climbed out and he found it all mushy on the floor.. and the 2nd one got stung by his ray maybe? dont know why it died.. and the third he still has.. all 3 were about the size of a soccer ball without the arms..


Wow a barracuda in a 180 with an octo. You're friends tank is uh well.


----------

